# Bridesmaid dress - Dressmaker



## boklam*9 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ladies, I need some advice on a dressmaker in Dubai who can tailor a dress for me - the bridesmaid. Does anyone have experience in how to approach the daunting task of having a dress made to specific requirements here in Dubai. I would also need to buy the specific colour of draping fabric, any recommendations on where to find a good place to find fabric for my dress? The fabric shops I've spotted so far have only very shiney goldish fabric, which would not do for a wedding in SA.
Your input would help me a lot in my panicky state… The wedding is in January


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

My (now!) wife got her dress from The Bridal Room at Jumeirah Plaza (it's in the pink building on Jumeira Beach road) if that's any help, don't know if they make them for you...!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Regarding just the fabric, there are a couple of places in Satwa, Deepaks for one, that have an extensive collection of fabric. Otherwise the area behind the Dubai Museum in Bur Dubai, will undoubtedly get you the kind you are looking for, but then you would want to dress appropriately for that area and go when there is likely to be less footfall (mornings/early evenings weekdays).


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

There is Dream Girls tailor in Minna Bazaar in Karama. I always went with a friend to get her saris made, but they also tailored all sorts of clothes and did an amazing job. They also do non-Indian stuff, I imagine if you went in with a few pictures of something you'd like they could probably recommend some fabrics for you to buy, and then try to customize it. These guys should be pretty good.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's a gentleman by the name of Nassir who works at Dream Girls Satwa. He does bridesmaid's dresses and is excellent. I think he charges about AED 300 a piece although I'm not 100% certain about this. 

As Saraswat has mentioned, plenty of fabric available in Satwa.


----------

